# Keeping Your Debris Shelter Bug Free



## Tanto

Tents can provide excellent protection from the elements, but they can also be expensive/broken/stolen/somehow not available when you find yourself in need of one.

As most probably already know, debris shelters can provide an effective and perhaps more importantly; free, alternative to the modern tent. They are fairly easy to make, with useable materials found in just about any forested region in the world. There are however, already many guides for making different variations of debris shelter on this site and others, so I'm not going to go into the process of making one here.

Whilst a properly constructed debris shelter can do a fine job of keeping you warm and dry even in wet weather, one thing it is not inherently good at is keeping bugs out. Nobody wants a sleepless night of swatting away mosquitoes, worrying about spiders, or waking up covered in ticks.

Fortunately, there is a really easy method for keeping them outside. What you want to do is get some branches (with leaves if possible), and stick them into a fire. Let the wood burn just enough to get a little ember action going on, then blow out the flame and quickly (but very cautiously) bring the smoking wood into your debris shelter. Try to keep it smoking as much as possible, you want that smokey residue to soak in real good. This may take a few repetitions to get it sufficiently stanky, but is well worth the effort.

Wildlife, bugs included, instinctively avoid fire. By triggering those self-preservation instincts, you get yourself a bug-free existence for at least a night or two between each smudging.

(Just don't be the asshole who leaves their smudge-stick unattended while it does it's thing. Forest fires are no fucking joke.)


----------



## outskirts

A good smoking will also do wonders for any dirty wet clothes that you may have. When I don't have the opportunity to properly wash my wet socks, I like to dry them over some hot stones in a fire and let them bathe in the smoke. The smoke residue is anti-microbial and I'd rather my pack and myself smell like a forest fire than a locker room. Good call on smudging your sleep area, I'll have to try that next time I don't have my mosquito net.
I always prefer cedar or juniper because the bugs hate that smoke and the smell from their smoke smells kinda like incense.


----------



## West

Smoking also kills many forms of fungus! Foot fungus is one of those! So holding your feet at a safe distance over the fire while you are sober and awake, or making some sort of rig that will accomplish the same, can cure your foot fungus. Same goes for boots that have foot fungus in them.

Source: An episode of Survivorman.


----------



## Tanto

I didn't know about the anti-microbial properties, that there's some good info. Definitely would have come in handy on a few occasions ::grumpy::.


----------



## Toasty Tramp

Man. If I'd have known this on my way through Florida. 

"EXCUSE ME SIR. This is a pilot gas station. No fires allowed!"

"FUCK YER RULES CAUSE FUCK THE BUGS. I'm smoking out my goddamned bivvy and getting rid of cheesefoot. Get off me, bitcheeeessss!!"


----------



## intoxnito

hey i get funky feet real bad 2,especially if im drinking alot along the way.cant recall where i read it exactly,but it does work for a days or so,atleast 4 me it did&it sure as hell beats trying 2 wash em at every restroom ya find.get some black tea&soak the dogs,i just used lipton sun tea,plus i passed out for a while while my feet soaked,but man it even had my calluses coming off too.


----------



## Toasty Tramp

I had a gnarly 3 layer blister just last week. Took care of the surface one to see another juice filled fucker underneath it. Took care of that one to find a THIRD blister underneath! Tried taking care of it, but peeling it off would've exposed some stuff I didn't want exposed. That fucker was deeeepppp. Still recovering from it, actually. 

Lesson learned: PAY ATTENTION TO YER FEET.


----------



## Toasty Tramp

Gonna try the black tea thing today if a soak in some Epson Salt doesn't work. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## intoxnito

yep. i cannot stand walking on sponges! & put them mofos away bro,i can smell em from here,lol.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Vinegar also works well for feet issues.


----------

